# E' morto Paul Walker



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

La terribile notizia della morte dell'attore quarantenne della serie "Fast and Furious" è stata data dal suo staff: «È con il cuore a pezzi che dobbiamo confermare la notizia che Paul Walker è morto in un tragico incidente stradale». 

L'attore era passeggero sulla macchina di un amico (morto anche lui) a nord di Los Angles, dove si trovava per un car show benefico per il tifone Hayan nelle Filippine. Le immagini della Porsche rossa sono veramente scioccanti e lasciano intendere che lo a schianto sia stato veramente tremendo.

Walker lascia una figlia di 15 anni. Stava lavorando alle riprese del settimo episodio della saga "Fast and Furious" e aveva appena terminato il film "Hours".


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Dicembre 2013)

'sto 2013 è 'na tragedia.


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mi dispiace tanto


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2013)

ho visto le foto della macchina... totalmente sbriciolata! Chissà a quanto stava andando l'amico


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Dicembre 2013)

Madonna che brutta fine che ha fatto.

RIP


----------



## iceman. (1 Dicembre 2013)

Pensavo fosse il solito cantante anni' 30 e invece ...mi dispiace.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Non lo conoscevo, anche perchè non ho mai seguito la serie Fast And Furious. Morire a soli 40 anni è una brutta cosa. R.I.P.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ho visto le foto della macchina... totalmente sbriciolata! Chissà a quanto stava andando l'amico



Sconvolgenti, le foto.

RIP


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

Sinceramente non so chi sia Rip comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

l'ho scoperto adesso...mi dispiace davvero tanto
RIP


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Noooooooooo

Stava pure andando a una mostra di beneficenza... R.I.P


----------



## chicagousait (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ho visto le foto. Nn aveva via di scampo


----------



## Snake (1 Dicembre 2013)

se l'auto era ridotta in quel modo non oso immaginare come hanno ritrovato i corpi. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Si vabè ma a quanto andavano...Della macchina è rimasta una ruota e qualche pezzo di ferro messo a caso...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si vabè ma a quanto andavano...Della macchina è rimasta una ruota e qualche pezzo di ferro messo a caso...



Non riesco a dispiacermi per gente che gira in sto modo


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non riesco a dispiacermi per gente che gira in sto modo


Ma neanche io...Li' andavano a 200 almeno eh,di meno no.


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Posso immaginare che l'abbiano raccolto col cucchiaino! Veramente ma come è ridotta l'auto!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non riesco a dispiacermi per gente che gira in sto modo



Non guidava lui

Però effettivamente anche io se avessi un figlio, gli ricorderei sempre di scegliere con chi andare in auto e fidarsi.


----------



## Butcher (1 Dicembre 2013)

Se l'è cercata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2013)

E comunque la lezione di questa faccenda mi sembra chiarissima: mai andare a eventi di solidarietà e beneficenza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non riesco a dispiacermi per gente che gira in sto modo



bisogna vedere se centra pure lui o se l'amico suo stava facendo il cogli..e


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

Da quello che leggo immagino che qui nessuno abbia mai superato i limiti di velocità né mai lo farà...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Da quello che leggo immagino che qui nessuno abbia mai superato i limiti di velocità né mai lo farà...



Il limite c'è per un motivo, se tu ti senti figo nell'infrangerlo è un problema tuo.


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mi spiace molto, era un buon attore. Ho visto un suo film due giorni fa, "Hours", mi ha emozionato. RIP


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il limite c'è per un motivo, se tu ti senti figo nell'infrangerlo è un problema tuo.



Non è né una questione di essere fighi né sfigati. Prima cosa uno deve saper guidare e spesso quelli con i bolidi non sono in grado di controllarli. Secondo, con una macchina che fa 0-100 in 2 marce è un istante trovarsi in situazioni di pericolosità e basta aver bevuto una birra in più per perdere l'inibizione di fare una stupida partenza sprint ad un semaforo. Se si meritasse la morte come hai detto tu ogni persona che supera i limiti iniziamo a pregare che nessuno mai si distragga in autostrada e si trovi a 170 all'ora... Ancor meglio se vietassero la vendita di mezzi che superano i 50 km/h...


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mi dispiace tantissimo.
RIP


----------



## Livestrong (1 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non è né una questione di essere fighi né sfigati. Prima cosa uno deve saper guidare e spesso quelli con i bolidi non sono in grado di controllarli. Secondo, con una macchina che fa 0-100 in 2 marce è un istante trovarsi in situazioni di pericolosità e basta aver bevuto una birra in più per perdere l'inibizione di fare una stupida partenza sprint ad un semaforo. Se si meritasse la morte come hai detto tu ogni persona che supera i limiti iniziamo a pregare che nessuno mai si distragga in autostrada e si trovi a 170 all'ora... Ancor meglio se vietassero la vendita di mezzi che superano i 50 km/h...



Dove ho scritto che meritasse la morte? Nessuno merita la morte, ho semplicemente scritto che non riesco a dispiacermi per la sua. Se uno va a 200 all'ora e si schianta non deve poi lamentarsi se va a finire in carrozzina o all'obitorio, io la penso così.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2013)

Non vedo la discussione su quello che dice Luca.
In autostrada,
Se uno va sopra i 140 km/h fa uno schianto e muore, ci rimango male ma penso...ma stava andando forte.
Se uno va ai 90 km/h fa uno schianto e muore, ci rimango male e basta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho mai amato i film di questo genere, ma mi dispiace per il ragazzo. RIP


----------



## Sesfips (1 Dicembre 2013)

Tutte parole inutile, visto che non guidava lui.
Un grandissimo attore, mi dispiace molto. RIP.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto che meritasse la morte? Nessuno merita la morte, ho semplicemente scritto che non riesco a dispiacermi per la sua. Se uno va a 200 all'ora e si schianta non deve poi lamentarsi se va a finire in carrozzina o all'obitorio, io la penso così.



Il problema è che non era lui alla guida........


Comunque mi dispiace un casino.
Rip Paul.


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto che meritasse la morte? Nessuno merita la morte, ho semplicemente scritto che non riesco a dispiacermi per la sua. Se uno va a 200 all'ora e si schianta non deve poi lamentarsi se va a finire in carrozzina o all'obitorio, io la penso così.



Mi ricordavo male, è che non capisco come possa non dispiacere. A me dispiace anche quando uno muore di eroina o suicidandosi... 

Anche i vari Patrick de Gayardon, Alberto Ascari e migliaia d'altri sono morti per aver superato i "limiti" e me ne dispiace un sacco... 

Se uno si schianta a 300 all'ora e rimane tetraplegico credo si possa lamentare solo con se stesso però a me dispiace a prescindere dalle cause o dall'esito dell'incidente. Se fa male ad altri sono "favorevole alla pena di morte" ma non riesco a non dispiacermi per l'accaduto in quanto riconosco la "tragedia umana" per tutte le persone coinvolte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi ricordavo male, è che non capisco come possa non dispiacere. A me dispiace anche quando uno muore di eroina o suicidandosi...
> 
> *Anche i vari Patrick de Gayardon, Alberto Ascari e migliaia d'altri sono morti per aver superato i "limiti" e me ne dispiace un sacco*...
> 
> Se uno si schianta a 300 all'ora e rimane tetraplegico credo si possa lamentare solo con se stesso però a me dispiace a prescindere dalle cause o dall'esito dell'incidente. Se fa male ad altri sono "favorevole alla pena di morte" ma non riesco a non dispiacermi per l'accaduto in quanto riconosco la "tragedia umana" per tutte le persone coinvolte.


Però loro son morti facendo il loro mestiere.


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però loro son morti facendo il loro mestiere.



Beh non le chiamerei morti bianche... Spesso stavano superando anche i limiti del loro lavoro... Simoncelli e Romboni poverini sono morti per una scivolata in un punto sbagliato così come Senna per un malfunzionamento della macchina ma i due citati e molti altri sono morti per velocità spropositate...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh non le chiamerei morti bianche... Spesso stavano superando anche i limiti del loro lavoro... Simoncelli e Romboni poverini sono morti per una scivolata in un punto sbagliato così come Senna per un malfunzionamento della macchina ma i due citati e molti altri sono morti per velocità spropositate...


Infatti nessuno li fa passare per vittime. Se fai il pilota certi rischi li metti in conto, cosa ben diversa è andare a 200 all'ora per fare i fighi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh non le chiamerei morti bianche... Spesso stavano superando anche i limiti del loro lavoro... Simoncelli e Romboni poverini sono morti per una scivolata in un punto sbagliato così come Senna per un malfunzionamento della macchina ma i due citati e molti altri sono morti per velocità spropositate...


Mah... Ascari si allenava come de Gayardon, era il loro mestiere ed avevano il diritto di farlo consci dei rischi, tu in strada non hai alcun diritto di andare a 200 all'ora, qua tutti abbiamo superato i limiti qualche volta ma là sotto i 200 non si scende, eh. Adesso, per carità, può dispiacere ma non me la sento di versare lacrime per uno che in fondo se l'è cercata.


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)

Credo che stiamo dibattendo solamente su delle questioni etimologiche... 

- Vittima è anche colui che muore in seguito a gravi eventi o situazioni; non a caso ci sono vittime di droga, vittime della strada, vittime della montagna pur essendo spesso casi in cui qualcuno si è ritrovato in quella situazione per scelta propria.

- Il dispiacere è anche un sentimento di amarezza più o meno grave provocato da perdite che colpiscono direttamente o indirettamente. Questo non implica che uno debba strapparsi i capelli ma che vi sia un'amarezza più o meno forte in funzione della vicinanza alla vittima. 

Se una persona vicina muore è vittima ed è inevitabile che vi sia un grande dispiacere, sia vittima di un terremoto sia di un incidente provocato dalla persona stessa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2013)

Linguistica superflua... è una morte, quindi dispiace, però se l'è cercata, stop.


----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Addio Paul. RIP.


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non era lui alla guida........


C'entra niente,se la stavan spassando dai...Io ho un amico con sto vizio,con me in macchina guida normalmente perchè sa che mi arrabbio...


----------



## esjie (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mi dispiace veramente, R.I.P.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'entra niente,se la stavan spassando dai...Io ho un amico con sto vizio,con me in macchina guida normalmente perchè sa che mi arrabbio...



E' facile parlare così. Pensa se (facendo tutti gli scongiuri possibili) accadesse ciò ad un tuo familiare.


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' facile parlare così. Pensa se (facendo tutti gli scongiuri possibili) accadesse ciò ad un tuo familiare.


La penserei allo stesso modo,sinceramente. Se non ti sta bene andare a quella velocità lo dici e stop,a te non è mai capitato? Non mi sento di non dare colpe all'attore,andare a 200 e passa non è normale


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La penserei allo stesso modo,sinceramente. Se non ti sta bene andare a quella velocità lo dici e stop,a te non è mai capitato? Non mi sento di non dare colpe all'attore,andare a 200 e passa non è normale



Ripeto, è tutt'altro paio di maniche. Comunque la pensiamo decisamente in modo differente.


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2013)

se la sono sicuramente cercata, quoto [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2013)




----------

